# Bambino plus cleaning query



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

As you can only access the cleaning programme when the machine directs you to with the flashing lights does, anyone backflush using the cleaning disk on a more regular basis? If so can you advise me how to do this. Do I run a shot using the 1 or 2 cup button manually or a manual shot and for how long? Also should I be removing the shower screen to wash it, to get rid of any oil residue build up? I did try taking the screw that holds the showerscreen in place out but after removal I couldn't figure out how to get the screen out as it appears to be attached to the silicone ring (sorry don't know the correct term) didn't want to force it out in case I shouldn't be even trying.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I only clean when it tells me to. The amount of coffee dirt that is removed during the clean is minuscule compared to e61 machines I've had


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I only clean when it tells me to. The amount of coffee dirt that is removed during the clean is minuscule compared to e61 machines I've had


  Man of many machines owned and brewing skills, curious how do you rate it?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I really like it John - it's not suitable IMO for light roasts though medium and beyond it's a very easy machine to own.

It's very reliable and repeatable in terms of workflow.

I'm moving on to a restored la pavoni though only because I fancy a bit of ritual again in coffee making and I've never had a lever. I'd love to keep the bambino for guests though I don't have the kitchen space


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL You might find the Pavoni like some HX's on steroids in terms of use. I'd stick the Bambino in a cupboard some where. The light roasts may be down to brewing pressure. I seem to be able to get what they should give with the DB but have an E61 dolls house machine to get out and try at some point. Might be in the next few months.  Dolls house as they make them so slim and small.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fiyo said:


> As you can only access the cleaning programme when the machine directs you to with the flashing lights does, anyone backflush using the cleaning disk on a more regular basis? If so can you advise me how to do this. Do I run a shot using the 1 or 2 cup button manually or a manual shot and for how long? Also should I be removing the shower screen to wash it, to get rid of any oil residue build up? I did try taking the screw that holds the showerscreen in place out but after removal I couldn't figure out how to get the screen out as it appears to be attached to the silicone ring (sorry don't know the correct term) didn't want to force it out in case I shouldn't be even trying.


 hey - i got one of these about 6 weeks ago - so far my cleaning routine is to flush it through with a 'double shot' after each use and wipe it down. I did take the shower screen off about a week ago to have a look - similar experience to you it took quite a lot of force to get it out after the screw was removed - i had just decided it was coming off whatever 🙂 - there was hardly anything behind it though, a tiny amount of residue around the edge so i think i will continue to do it but not more than once a month.

I also manually put it into a cleaning mode (i cant remember how you do this but it is in the manual - give me a shout if you can't find it and i will go and look) - again think i will do this more frequently than the machine would automatically do but that is prob me being over the top!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've started a weekly shower head clean. I unscrew it and then take it off - if you have a small screwdriver and put it into the screw hole once the screw has been taken out it pulls out with a little force. I stick it in a Puly Caff solution with the screw, portafilter and basket and give it all a wash in the sink afterwards. I use a brush to clean the group head whilst the screen is off.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> I've started a weekly shower head clean. I unscrew it and then take it off - if you have a small screwdriver and put it into the screw hole once the screw has been taken out it pulls out with a little force. I stick it in a Puly Caff solution with the screw, portafilter and basket and give it all a wash in the sink afterwards. I use a brush to clean the group head whilst the screen is off.


 So when you put the screw driver in the screw hole does the shower head come away leaving the silicone bit still stay in place?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah it detaches from a groove in the silicone


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Fiyo said:


> As you can only access the cleaning programme when the machine directs you to with the flashing lights does, anyone backflush using the cleaning disk on a more regular basis? If so can you advise me how to do this. Do I run a shot using the 1 or 2 cup button manually or a manual shot and for how long? Also should I be removing the shower screen to wash it, to get rid of any oil residue build up? I did try taking the screw that holds the showerscreen in place out but after removal I couldn't figure out how to get the screen out as it appears to be attached to the silicone ring (sorry don't know the correct term) didn't want to force it out in case I shouldn't be even trying.


1. We normally perform back flushing only when the machine prompted you to do so.
2. I don't use manual shot but I pre-program the shot from time to time due to the aged beans over time or fresh beans. 
3. The cleaning tablets are quite effective, it will remove most of the residues on the group head shower screen. I normally have the habit to run a blind shot right after used so that it will flush away all the coffee powder that stuck in the group head shower screen.
I owned this Bambino for almost 7 months, so far I haven't remove the shower screen before. I watched another video showed very little or no residues due to they run a blind shot right after use.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> Yeah it detaches from a groove in the silicone


 Thanks will give this a go.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

jonr2 said:


> hey - i got one of these about 6 weeks ago - so far my cleaning routine is to flush it through with a 'double shot' after each use and wipe it down. I did take the shower screen off about a week ago to have a look - similar experience to you it took quite a lot of force to get it out after the screw was removed - i had just decided it was coming off whatever 🙂 - there was hardly anything behind it though, a tiny amount of residue around the edge so i think i will continue to do it but not more than once a month.
> 
> I also manually put it into a cleaning mode (i cant remember how you do this but it is in the manual - give me a shout if you can't find it and i will go and look) - again think i will do this more frequently than the machine would automatically do but that is prob me being over the top!


 Thanks, discovered a you tube video showing how to manually backflush using the single basket and cleaning disk so tried that. Then flippin machine decided I needed to run the, auto cleaning programme a couple of shots later, typical. Will try removing the showerscreen to check the back too


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fiyo said:


> Thanks, discovered a you tube video showing how to manually backflush using the single basket and cleaning disk so tried that. Then flippin machine decided I needed to run the, auto cleaning programme a couple of shots later, typical. Will try removing the showerscreen to check the back too


 ooh - good luck - let us know how you get on 🙂


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

jonr2 said:


> ooh - good luck - let us know how you get on 🙂


 Took the showerscreen off which came away easily once I had the confidence to ease it off. It was a, bit brown and oily. Not caked but definitely benefited from a good clean Very simple to replace too so will make this part of my regular routine and not just rely on the auto cleaning cycle.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Fiyo did you notice the oily shower screen before or after running the built-in cleaning process?

And if it was after did you run the cleaning process with cafiza or similar?

Trying to determine if it's likely to have oily shower screen even after properly executed cleaning cycle


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> Fiyo did you notice the oily shower screen before or after running the built-in cleaning process?
> 
> And if it was after did you run the cleaning process with cafiza or similar?
> 
> Trying to determine if it's likely to have oily shower screen even after properly executed cleaning cycle


 It was after running the cleaning cycle (for which I used a cleaning tablet that came with the machine) after the cycle was completed there was still a lot of the tablet left so I am going to buy powder to use in future. I removed the shower screen the following day and it wasn't filthy but definately has oily yellowy brown residue. After washing (had to use washing up liquid as it was all I had) and a good rinse it was shiny silver again. Sadly it didn't improve my shots. Still sour but will keep trying.


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Fiyo said:


> As you can only access the cleaning programme when the machine directs you to with the flashing lights does, anyone backflush using the cleaning disk on a more regular basis? If so can you advise me how to do this. Do I run a shot using the 1 or 2 cup button manually or a manual shot and for how long? Also should I be removing the shower screen to wash it, to get rid of any oil residue build up? I did try taking the screw that holds the showerscreen in place out but after removal I couldn't figure out how to get the screen out as it appears to be attached to the silicone ring (sorry don't know the correct term) didn't want to force it out in case I shouldn't be even trying.


Fiyo, I have the same issue of removing the shower screen for the first few months. You can't use metal piece to pry it as it will damage the grouphead ring. So, I use toothbrush handle, it works very well, and I had managed to removed it fairly easy, but please place against the double sided wall for supporting your tooth brush handle, or place a piece of cloth.

As for the cleaning tablet, I saw someone smash the cleaning tablet into smaller pieces or in powder form before place it on the cleaning disk so it will be dissolved much faster with one cleaning cycle.


----------

